# Vantage NEC next week.



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Vantage have a few new vans and innovations and are first showing them at the NEC next week.

I can't make it due to work commitments.

They have introduced a new rear pod, aka IH who already do this.

I,m more interested in the new Hartal door instead of the panel van sliding door. I didn't think this was possible, anyone seen it before on any other PVC?

Could someone have a little look(And report back on their thoughts) and take a few pictures(If they let you)

Regards

Paul.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Auld don't know about a hartol door but there is a German company that do one on a PVC. I shall see if I can find the link

Carol


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I can't make NEC either, will be going to Vantage open day(s) later in month though so will have a peruse then.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

http://wohnmobile-mk.de/Reisemobilbau/index.php/wohnmobil-fotogalerie/

Down the bottom of the page in the foto gallery. We saw it at Dusseldorf in 2007 or 2011

Carol


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

tubbytuba said:


> I can't make NEC either, will be going to Vantage open day(s) later in month though so will have a peruse then.


Do you fancy the Hartal or the rear pod then on yours?

Paul.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

No idea what a Hartal is, or seen the rear pod. will have a good look though.
Although we would be quite happy with the rear doors as with our Max.

Steve.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Door within a door, WTF why just open it half way (like mine is set to do) :roll: think of the extra weight and it's not fitted properly anyway look at the body lines they drop a few mm on the door then back up again, crap idea, crap execution.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As for the rear pod, I tried to get a solid back door as someone was selling them on Ebay made of GRP, but he never answered any messages I left, so could get answers to my simple queries, why is it called a pod, surely that implies an add on of some sort.

Shame Seval don't do a solid lift up door like Transits did, so much nicer looking rear end, and only one window to fart about with and it could be a nice big Seitz one too.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

coppo said:


> I,m more interested in the new Hartal door instead of the panel van sliding door. I didn't think this was possible, anyone seen it before on any other PVC?


I posted about these a few years back if it helps...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-95100-.html

Pete


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Door within a door, WTF why just open it half way (like mine is set to do) :roll: think of the extra weight and it's not fitted properly anyway look at the body lines they drop a few mm on the door then back up again, crap idea, crap execution.


I presume that vantage must have done some research before incorporating the Hartal, both on what customers want and the construction. It seems hard to tell from the photo on their website the execution of it.

Paul.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It seems hard to tell from the photo on their website the execution of it.

Paul.[/quote]

Not really, just follow the body lines left to right on the side door and the hartal door is lower.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It seems hard to tell from the photo on their website the execution of it.
> 
> Paul.


Not really, just follow the body lines left to right on the side door and the hartal door is lower.[/quote]

You need to get down there for a good look you lazy bugger especially as you are on their doorstep, then you can report back properly.

Paul.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

coppo said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > It seems hard to tell from the photo on their website the execution of it.
> ...


You need to get down there for a good look you lazy bugger especially as you are on their doorstep, then you can report back properly.

Paul.[/quote]

I will do, I got on well with the project manager last time so I'll bend his ear about them not looking right on the photos, still think they're bit pointless though.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Coppo

I went to take a picture for you, but they don't have it there, in production, but there is one own the IH stand I think! but don't go for his £75k with slide out, as it only comes with a shower curtain....

Sorry I failed, only because it isn't there!

Carol


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

carol said:


> Coppo
> 
> I went to take a picture for you, but they don't have it there, in production, but there is one own the IH stand I think! but don't go for his £75k with slide out, as it only comes with a shower curtain....
> 
> ...


Oh well, many thanks for trying Carol.

The search goes on.

Paul.


----------

